# Clay ammo?



## cbates55 (Nov 2, 2017)

So how many of you use clay ammo with your slingshots? If you do use it, do make it or buy it? If you make it how do you go about making it?


----------



## joeroberts.jr27 (Nov 13, 2017)

I've noticed there a lot for sale on Aliexpress the Chinese use them.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

cbates55 said:


> So how many of you use clay ammo with your slingshots? If you do use it, do make it or buy it? If you make it how do you go about making it?


I made some camping this past year and shoot it when away from home.

As for how I made it: found clay under water, rolled balls, sun dried some and dried some in a cast iron pan over the fire.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I used to make my own from scrap clay (Mrs. Raja is a ceramic artist) and dry them in the sun. It is a lot of labor for not a lot of ammo. I would rather shoot ammo than make it. There are all sorts of deals on Amazon and eBay - search "clay slingshot ammo."

Clay balls are a lot of fun to shoot at a piece of wood.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you're dead set on making clay ammo here is a slick method http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31446-simple-idea-for-clay-ball-roller/.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If you are not dedicated to the theory of round ammo, Rod is the easiest clay rounds to make. Roll it up, cut it into chunks and leave it alone.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

I use a British 18mm "Longbase Rolaball" or "bollyroller" that I got off eBay.

I can roll a dozen or so in about a minute. It's designed to make rolled balls of carp bait, so if you sit down at a table with one of these things, and got your kids rolling clay into "snakes", you could probably crank out a hundred perfect balls in half an hour.

Still looking for the perfect clay, but as it's gonna smash anyway, whatever's cheapest. Stay away from FIMO.

But I gotta say, the Chinese import clay balls hit hard and then disintegrate over time.

Great for shooting somewhere you can't use an ammo trap.


----------



## cbates55 (Nov 2, 2017)

How about taking a long block of 2" x 2" x 6" wood and cutting it in half lengthwise. Then clamp the halves back together and boring a hole down its length to create a ball roller like the clay bead rollers?


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

cbates55 said:


> How about taking a long block of 2" x 2" x 6" wood and cutting it in half lengthwise. Then clamp the halves back together and boring a hole down its length to create a ball roller like the clay bead rollers?


Sounds legit. I was thinking about doing similar... but my lazines... you know. I roll them by my hand. Not much, but for fun. I love how they burst and how they don't damage trees and mother nature stuff. As flipgun said, just roll a chunk, cut it and it's ok. Or you can roll them a lil bit. They shoot well and once you get skills, you can make hundreds per day.

If you search this forum, clay ammo has been disscused many times.

My progress is that I use gypsum or cement mortar with finest sand (leftovers when I do the lab tests in my work). But this ammo is lighter than clay if you do it wrong and portland cement ammo not burst. So it's not so fun to shoot with. But it's fun to make it from this useless material.

And because my daughter loves playdough and it starts to be realy messy, I want to buy her bunch of new one and try to mix this messy old sh.. with some fine sand and make some nice pink and orange ammo. If somebody try this already, kindly please show me how it looks like and how it shoots .

Sorry for this verbal diarrhea guys.

Baja


----------

